# Upper C Rodeo Rapid



## blairbrady (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone run Rodeo Rapid on the Upper C recently? Going this Saturday. Looking for beta on how to run it at 1200 cfs

Thanks - Blair


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

It's road side!


----------



## blairbrady (Sep 27, 2011)

Stiff N' Wett said:


> It's road side!


Thanks - what is roadside?!


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

He means that you can scout it from the road while running shuttle or you can just hope out of the boat to take a look.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*boney*

I ran it last sunday. I came in center and pulled my stern hard right after the top rocks and hit the right side slack water in the mid rapid. The left was full of rocks that looked to be difficult with a fully loaded raft. 

I watched one boat come in from far right and then left and they tacoed the front of the raft on the main hole (not flip) and then hung up on two different rocks down the center left. 

I would strongly recommend you look at it while running shuttle and then again prior to running. Both boats in our party did the same right line and we both came though with no issues


----------



## BrianHolcombe (Apr 13, 2016)

We also ran Rodeo on Sunday ... five boats, five different line choices, and every one of them worked out, to varying degrees of cleanliness. Two of the 10 kids on the trip ran it, with the remainder walking around on river left, which is a fairly easily portage.

I was in our fully loaded 16-foot boat; I entered and stayed as far left as possible with a right ferry angle, punched the left-center side of the hole, and tried like hell to pull back from the center rocks at the exit. No dice, and I slid through the two left-most rocks in the middle of the river, clean. 

We had one 14-foot boat that was lightly rigged drop into the hole sideways. They hung up for about a second, flushed through, and were able to pull back to far river left. Line of the day went to our buddy who entered right, stayed center-right, and placed his bow, not unlike a skateboarder above the coping, gently on top of the big rooster tail rock at the exit. They easily spun off and made their way, maybe a little embarrassed, into the eddy.

It's very easy to scout the drop from the road and from the river-left eddy. The slack water heading into the rapid is very slack at this level, and parking on the rocks is super easy.

B


----------



## blairbrady (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

River right on the road is a much safer and easier scout, hike around, and portage than the scree and train tracks on river left.


----------



## blairbrady (Sep 27, 2011)

This was my first time running a class 3. Scouted from both sides. The roadside is the easiest to get to and has the best view of the rapids. Stared at the currents and holes a long time before deciding to go center and then river left. My fears turned into excitement when we moved into the upper section and started ferrying left. Traveled along the left edge of the big hole and thru the lower hole. From what onlookers told us - we couldn't have done it better. Thanks for the beta fellas.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

blairbrady said:


> This was my first time running a class 3. Scouted from both sides. The roadside is the easiest to get to and has the best view of the rapids. Stared at the currents and holes a long time before deciding to go center and then river left. My fears turned into excitement when we moved into the upper section and started ferrying left. Traveled along the left edge of the big hole and thru the lower hole. From what onlookers told us - we couldn't have done it better. Thanks for the beta fellas.


You chose the correct line. Well done!


----------

